# Need to ID this plant - please help =)



## voytek333 (May 25, 2006)

hello everyone

I used to have this plant in my old tank and I would like it back ! =) the problem is that 1 coudln't find it and now 2nd problem is that I'm not 100% sure what it is ! :X

It was sold to me as H. corymbosa stricta - unfortunately I do not have pics of the submersed plant - only how it looked above the tank. To help ID I gotta add that this plant was TALL - the tank was 20inch tall and the lights were hung up approx 8 inches above the tank so it was easily 30-35 inch tall. If I do remember well the leaves in the water were more broad and lighter green.

Thanks in advance !

Voytek


----------



## Cavan Allen (Jul 22, 2004)

It certainly does look like a _Hygrophila_. Unfortunately, many species are very plastic when emersed (variable depending on conditions) and it's impossible to say which one it is for certain. I'd say it's more likely one of the other variations of _H. corymbosa _(the stiffness of the stem suggests that). Have you looked in the Plant Finder?


----------



## voytek333 (May 25, 2006)

Cavan Allen said:


> It certainly does look like a _Hygrophila_. Unfortunately, many species are very plastic when emersed (variable depending on conditions) and it's impossible to say which one it is for certain. I'd say it's more likely one of the other variations of _H. corymbosa _(the stiffness of the stem suggests that). Have you looked in the Plant Finder?


yessir I looked in the plant finder ... and I'm still not sure - the thing is I'm looking for this plant yet now someone pointed out that what I'm asking for may not be the plant that is pictured =) Aka I do not know what I'm looking for.

I would say it might be the H. corymbosa angustifolia BUT what I do not like about it is the picture of it in the plantfinder ---> http://www.aquaticplantcentral.com/...s.php?id=139&category=family&spec=Acanthaceae my plant did not have such a long submersed leaves ... they were more stumpy, it's only above ground that it had its leaves longer - I like this pic, I would say THIS is what I had ---> http://www.aquapage.cz/Obrazky/Rostliny/5595.jpg and yes, it's labeled the same ?!

Ahh, annoying =) but thank you for your effort to help me out 

Voytek


----------

